# 2005 Nissan Altima?



## LilSnoop40 (Jan 22, 2008)

hi, i bought a new 2005 se nissan altima i have now had it for 2 years. its had an issue with misfiring and the check engine light coming on. the first time it happen was 7 months after i got it. misfired and check engine light with 7000 miles. since then i was in the shop another 3 times. it was in 3 times last year in the month of march. said they replaced all these coils and cylinders and what not. but ever since then i have had nothing but constant misfiring and engine light problems. i took it to the shop again last monday for the 5 time for the same issue, i called them yesterday cause i heard nothing from them. they said they were on the phone with nissan direct and they were told they need to replace the timing belt. will this fix the program... is there more than that causing this... i will NEVER by a nissan again. i have 30000 miles on the car and in a few months i will be out of the 36000 mile warranty then when i bring it in for this problem will they charge me to fix it? this is BAD!

help... suggestion please

thanks


----------

